# Advise food for fish



## zodino (Oct 3, 2012)

Products which firms you feed your fish


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

tetra pro crisp(only flake I'll ever use), New life spectrum granules(small grow,community blend;granules of choice), bloodworms, baby brine, mysis shrimp, brine shrimp ,daphnia ,cyclopeeze( all frozen).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A variety of frozen foods, like bloodworms, tubifex worms, krill ect. Plus Attisons betta pro, Kens fish angel flakes, Ocean nutrition pellets, and live grindals, daphnia and baby brine shrimp.


----------



## zodino (Oct 3, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> tetra pro crisp(only flake I'll ever use), New life spectrum granules(small grow,community blend;granules of choice), *bloodworms*, baby brine, mysis shrimp, brine shrimp ,daphnia ,cyclopeeze( all frozen).



My fish do not want JBL NovoFil blood worms *frown

JBL NovoFil blood worms -Aquaristic shop


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would look for frozen instead of the freeze dried. They look more fresh and the fish seem to really enjoy them. I use Hikari or San Fransisco Bay brands.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

zodino said:


> Products which firms you feed your fish


Hello z...

I try very hard to stick to frozen. Typically, brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, bloodworms, krill and plankton. These have just two ingredients: The frozen animal and water. I just feed a little, so costs are reasonable.

Most of the rest of the foods are shelf foods. Check the ingredients. If a food has a "shelf life" and doesn't have to go in the frig, then it has additives of some sort. Not something I'd feed my fish. But you're the "fish keeper".

Just a couple of thoughts.

B


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Everything depends on the fish. Is it a herbivore (plant eater), carnivore (meat eater) or omnivore (generalist)?
My herbivores get spirulina flake, kelp flake, dried seaweed, zuccini and staple flake.
Carnivores get mysis, whiteworms, blackworms, protein type colour flakes, krill and live artemia.
Omnivores get a mix of the above.

You have to tailor the diet to the guts and teeth of the fish. Bloodworms (I am allergic to them on contact and don't use them in my tanks) can be great for carnivores, but in the intestines of herbivores, they can cause blockages due to their lack of fiber, and be fatal. My herbivores love dulse - reddish Atlantic Coast seaweed, but carnivores won't even look at it.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

hikari frozen brine shrimp, hikari blood worms, omega flake fish (occasionally when i'm just lazy), and omega one veggie rounds, fresh vegtables for the pleco's (lettuce, cucumbers).


----------



## zodino (Oct 3, 2012)

fishman81 said:


> hikari frozen brine shrimp, hikari blood worms, omega flake fish (occasionally when i'm just lazy), and omega one veggie rounds, fresh vegtables for the pleco's (lettuce, cucumbers).


Better than in a restaurant !!


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

zodino said:


> Products which firms you feed your fish


Aquarium Flake
HBH veggie flake
Tetra gold japan pellett
Algae wafers (occasionally)
Tetra gold exotic pellett
Frozen Bloodworm,Brineshrimp. & Daphnia
Lettuce,Cabbage,Cucumber,Carrot,Broccili,Frozen shelled peas

Nishigoi Pond Pellett @ veggies


----------



## zodino (Oct 3, 2012)

goldie said:


> Aquarium Flake
> HBH veggie flake
> Tetra gold japan pellett
> Algae wafers (occasionally)
> ...


Together or in turn?


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

In turn Zodina.Is this like some kind of survey or, are you wondering what to feed your own fish & what fish are they?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I feed several varieties depending on which fish. I have herbivores, omnivores and carnivores. I buy a lot of my foods from kensfish as its good quality and cheaper than most places. I use gel foods, only thing I buy locally is frozen and fresh veggies.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

for small community fish Tetra tropical granules, and for algae eaters Aqueon algae rounds


----------



## zodino (Oct 3, 2012)

One professional sent me a list of companies producing the highest quality food:
NLS.
Ocean Nutrition.
OSI
New Era.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

susankat said:


> I feed several varieties depending on which fish. I have herbivores, omnivores and carnivores. I buy a lot of my foods from kensfish as its good quality and cheaper than most places. I use gel foods, only thing I buy locally is frozen and fresh veggies.


How do gel foods differ from freeze dried or frozen? I don't know anything about them.

I need to be educated, any reference material available on line?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i use omega 1 flakes and bloodworms,,brine shrimp


----------



## zodino (Oct 3, 2012)

JBL NovoFil blood worms - I do not recommend


----------

